# Charms on Amazon lighted cover?



## kuklachica (Dec 26, 2010)

Has anyone put any charms on their lighted cover (such as Oberon charms)? If so, how did you do it? 

Thanks!


----------



## BookLady (Jan 7, 2011)

Look at Patricia's charms on her Hot Pink Amazon lighted cover on the CoylCushion thread (near the end where she shows her Kindle on her pink CoylCushion).  They are really gorgeous on a cover!  I put two charms on my Amazon cover, but I didn't get them attached securely enough, and they came off.  It's not easy getting a heavy duty needle through that leather, but it can be done.  Take my word for it and attach them securely the first time if you decide to do this.


----------



## kuklachica (Dec 26, 2010)

Thanks! I knew someone on here had done that but just couldn't remember who! This is what I have done so far, but not sure if I like it or not. I put an O-ring on the bungee, and then attached a necklace clasp to it so I could take charms on or off. Not sure if I like it attached directing to the bungee or not. The ring is so small that it fits snugly on the bungee and doesn't move, and I don't use the charms anyway, so they just sit there. Not sure what I think yet. Moose, my cat, seems to like it! 

Edit: the bungee doesn't have a problem sitting it the groove with the charms on- I just didn't realize that I hadn't put it on completely until after I took the pictures.







Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

Bethany, I put charms on mine, here's how I did it - I used what's called Invisible Thread (like very fine fishing line really) and a large needle and inserted my needle right along the sewing lines on the little tab. It's a tedious job and frustrating, because that invisible thread wants to curl all around itself, and it's just a chore to sew with it. A note about the large needle, you need a nice long needle with an elongated "eye". You can't use a fat needle with a large round eye, or you'll never get it pushed through the tiny holes in the leather. And make sure you wear a thimble!! Here's my picture:










And here's the picture Linda (BookLady) was referring to:


----------



## Alice Coyl (Mar 29, 2011)

PG4003 (Patricia) said:


> Bethany, I put charms on mine, here's how I did it - I used what's called Invisible Thread (like very fine fishing line really) and a large needle and inserted my needle right along the sewing lines on the little tab. It's a tedious job and frustrating, because that invisible thread wants to curl all around itself, and it's just a chore to sew with it. A note about the large needle, you need a nice long needle with an elongated "eye". You can't use a fat needle with a large round eye, or you'll never get it pushed through the tiny holes in the leather. And make sure you wear a thimble!! Here's my picture:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You could also pierce the leather and put a tiny ring like a keyring on it. If I get a chance, I'll post a picture later after I pierce my husband's lighted Kindle case.


----------



## BookLady (Jan 7, 2011)

All of these methods sound great, and I am going to attempt to reattach mine once I see Alice's option.  I like the way you did yours, too, kuklachica.  I really loved the way Patricia did hers, but pushing a needle through that thick leather is SO hard on the fingers (and patience!!).  Great ideas here; always something fun and new to try.


----------



## Tara Maya (Nov 4, 2010)

What great ideas. I think I might try it. But first I need a new cover. Mine was broken.


----------



## kuklachica (Dec 26, 2010)

Alice- I am looking forward to seeing how your piercing comes out!  I was thinking of doing that as well, but I am not sure what I would pierce it with, or how awful it would look if I messed it up!!


----------



## maries (Dec 29, 2010)

kuklachica said:


> Alice- I am looking forward to seeing how your piercing comes out!  I was thinking of doing that as well, but I am not sure what I would pierce it with, or how awful it would look if I messed it up!!


I wonder if that tool (whatever it is) that they use to add holes to belts would work.


----------



## Alice Coyl (Mar 29, 2011)

Here is an Oberon charm attached to a Kindle Lighted case. I punched a hole with a large needle and put the small ring with charm through the hole.










Here is a close up...


----------



## maries (Dec 29, 2010)

Alice Coyl said:


> Here is an Oberon charm attached to a Kindle Lighted case. I punched a hole with a large needle and put the small ring with charm through the hole.


Looks reat! Was it hard to get the ring through the hole? How big of a needle?


----------



## Alice Coyl (Mar 29, 2011)

maries said:


> Looks reat! Was it hard to get the ring through the hole? How big of a needle?


Big eye needle, wiggle it around to make the hole larger, then use any tool you can get your hand on to open the little ring enough to slide onto the leather, use a pointed plier tool to turn it. That was the only way I could hang onto it.


----------



## kuklachica (Dec 26, 2010)

Look nice Alice!! Did your husband like it? 

I am not sure if I have enough courage to try to get a hole in the tag and not ruin it. Do you think it would be possible to anchor an O ring by getting until one of the stitches and winding the thread around the stitch and ring? Not sure if I explained that clearly enough...


----------



## Alice Coyl (Mar 29, 2011)

kuklachica said:


> Look nice Alice!! Did your husband like it?
> 
> I am not sure if I have enough courage to try to get a hole in the tag and not ruin it. Do you think it would be possible to anchor an O ring by getting until one of the stitches and winding the thread around the stitch and ring? Not sure if I explained that clearly enough...


I"m not sure about your method. I guess I didn't care if I wrecked his Kindle case or not and that is why I just went ahead. He has an Oberon charm whether he wants one or not. Actually, he doesn't care one way or the other.

Maybe you could attach to the bungee cord.


----------



## maries (Dec 29, 2010)

kuklachica said:


> Look nice Alice!! Did your husband like it?
> 
> I am not sure if I have enough courage to try to get a hole in the tag and not ruin it. Do you think it would be possible to anchor an O ring by getting until one of the stitches and winding the thread around the stitch and ring? Not sure if I explained that clearly enough...


I wonder if a leather store (hobby type) would have something to make the hole for you?


----------



## BlondeStylus (Jan 28, 2011)

How clever and so funny because I did the same thing when I got my Amazon knock off cover.  I have a little rhinestone heart dangling from the cord.  Great minds...


----------



## bevie125 (Feb 12, 2010)

I have the amazon knockoff too! LOL I got tired of it being so plain so here is what I did....


----------



## BookLady (Jan 7, 2011)

Great job, great look!  Gives the cover an entirely different look, doesn't it?  Thanks for sharing this with us.  So many clever people and ideas on this board.


----------



## lalapurple (Jan 11, 2011)

I am having a 'blank"  moment, i just love the idea of the beads on the elastic, but please how did you reattach the elastic, did you just know it and pull the bead over it??
Jen


----------



## bevie125 (Feb 12, 2010)

lalapurple said:


> I am having a 'blank" moment, i just love the idea of the beads on the elastic, but please how did you reattach the elastic, did you just know it and pull the bead over it??
> Jen


If you are referring to my mcover, LOL, all I did was string some silver beads I had onto silver stretchable string and knotted the ends onto the actual elastic of the cover. I tied the knots on each end of the beads really tight and close to the beads on the elastic of the cover. I'm not brave enough to actually remove the original closure, but this seemed to work really well. I originally wanted to use silver wire, but found the silver string and decided to try that. Very easy and I think it gives it a whole new look!


----------



## kuklachica (Dec 26, 2010)

Played around with my cover a bit more tonight, and came up with this. I have no idea how to work with beads, in particular wires, so it's a little messy, but I think I like it. I may have to re-do it if the wire doesn't hold (not sure how to "tie-off" a wire?).



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

That looks very good, Bethany.  Reminds me of rosary beads


----------

